# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  اشهرحالات خطوبة وزواج للفنانين وفنانات ل2009

## شمعة امل

شهدهم الوسط الفنى فى العام المنتهى 2009 من بينهم 15 حالة زواج وعقد قران 
مقابل 8 حالات خطوبة من بينهم حالة واحدة لم يكتب لها الاستمرار 
الا وهى حالة الفنانه مى عز الدين ولاعب الكرة الشهير محمد زيدان.
كانت اول حالة خطوبة يشهدها عام2009 
خطوبة المخرج ايهاب لمعى والفنانة اللبنانية  
مايا نصرى حيث وقع فى غرامها اثناء تصوير الفيلم الجديد (الديكتاتور)  
وبالفعل احتفلا بالخطوبة فى لبنان فى حضور صديقة الممثل الشاب خالد سرحان بطل الفيلم. 



ايضا اعلان الفنانة اللبنانية ميسم نحاس عن خطبتها على
طبيب الاسنان الشاب مجد معوض فى اطار عائلى بالعاصمة اللبنانية  
بيروت ولم تقم ميسم بتوجيه الدعوة لاى فنان اوفنانة. 



الفنانة هنا شيحة احتفلت بزفافها على  
رجل اعمال يدعى احمد فى مطلع شهر فبراير 

زواج الفنانة اللبنانية نور و رجل الأعمال المصري  
من أصل سوري يوسف إنطاكي والذى احتفلت بزفافها عليه بالعاصمة اللبنانية  
بيروت في جو عائلي ووسط الأصدقاء  
واتفقا على الاقامة فى القاهرة بنفس المنزل الذي تقيم فيها
نور تقريبا منذ نحو ثماني سنوات بعد أن احترفت التمثيل. 

منتصف شهر فبراير 2009 احتفل الفنان محمد نجاتى بزفافه على الجميلة ندا خالد (الطالبة بكلية الاعلام ) بعد اسابيع قليلة من عقد قرانه عليها بمشيخة الازهر الشريف  
وحضر حفل الزفاف الذى اقيم بفندق موفمبيك نخبة كبيرة
من نجوم الفن والرياضة والمجتمع فكانت ليلة وصفها كل من
حضرها بليالى الف ليلة وليلة. 

منتصف شهر مارس احتفلت الاعلامية الشابة ياسمين عبدالله (رئيس قناة otv)
بخطبتها على السيناريست والفنان عباس  
ابوالحسن فى حضور عدد كبير من نجوم ونجمات الوسطين الفنى والاعلامى. 

فى يوم 24 ابريل احتفلت هيفاء وهبى بزفافها على احمد ابوهشيمة وهو مااطلق عليه زفاف الموسم حيث كانت ليلة وصفها كل من شهدها انها كانت اشبه بليالى الف ليلة وليلة التى طالما قرانا عنها فى الاساطير القديمة. 

وفى يوم الخميس 8 مايو احتفل الإعلامي معتز الدمرداش  
بزفافه على مها القباني التى تعمل مديرة للعلاقات العامة والتسويق
فى شركة لتصميم المواقع الإلكترونية وذلك بفندق الفورسيزون بالقاهرة بحضور أسرته و أصدقائه و مجموعة من نجوم الفن والمجتمع وأحيا الحفل تامر حسنى وعمرو مصطفى وبشرى و شذى و احمد سعد و محمود العسيلى وشاركه الاحتفال عدد كبير من الاعلاميين ونجوم الفن. 

وفى الاسبوع الاول من شهر يونية سافر الفنان يوسف الشريف
إلي الغردقة لقضاء شهر العسل وذلك بعد أن عقد قرانه
في سرية تامة على إنجى علاء.
احتفل الفنان الكبير نور الشريف بخطوبة ابنته الفنانة الشابة مي إلى الفنان والمذيع عمرو يوسف الذى سبق وشاركها العمل فى مسلسل (الدالى) بجزئيه ونشأت قصة الحب بينهما وتوطدت اثناء العمل فى مسلسل (ماتخفوش) اثناء تصويره. 

اغسطس احتفلت الفنانه الشابه راندا البحيرى بعقد قرانها على سعيد جمال نجل المستشار جميل سعيد وذلك في حفل عائلى بمنزله في حي الزمالك بالقاهرة بحضور أسرة العروسين وبعض أصدقائهما حيث لم يتم توجيه الدعوة سوى لعدد قليل من أفراد الأسرتين فقط كما قاموا بالاحتفال بعيد ميلاد راندا والذي تصادف أن يكون في نفس يوم عقد القران. 

شهر اكتوبر احتفل حتفل الممثل الشاب أحمد صفوت الشهير بـ خالد الدالي بزفافه على ياسمين الطوخي المذيعة بقنوات art بعد ان وقع فى غرامها من اول نظرة حينما استضافته فى احد برامجها وظلا يتبادلان الاتصالات الهاتفية الى ان شعر كل منهما بأنه غير قادر على الابتعاد عن الاخر واحتفلا بزواجهما وسط حضور عدد من الفنانين الكبار والشباب . 

احتفال المطرب الشاب محمد عدوية نجل المطرب الشعبى الكبير احمد عدوية بزفافه على فتاة من خارج الوسط الفنى وحضر حفل الزفاف مجموعة كبيرة من الفنانين والفنانات ولفت انظار الجميع جلوس المطرب محمد منير مع شعبان عبدالرحيم على مائدة واحدة مما ادى الى اصابة معظم المدعوين بالدهشة لكون محمد منير قام بترك كل الفنانين والمدعوين الاخرين واصر على الجلوس على المائدة التى يجلس عليها شعبولا ناهيك عن حالة الانسجام الكامل التى لاحظها الجميع بينهما. 

اكتوبر احتفل الفنان الشاب شادى شامل بزفافه على لميس حسن خريجة الجامعة الامريكية وسط كوكبة من نجوم الفن والرياضة والاعلام مثل داليا البحيرى وفيفى عبده ومحمد فؤاد وخالد الغندور وعمرو زكى ومى كساب وخالد صالح وهشام يكن وسعد الصغير. 

نوفمبر اعلنت الفنانه شيرين سيف النصر عن عقد قرانها على الدكتور رائف الفقي الجراح بالمستشفي الألماني بالإسكندرية واكدت شيرين سيف النصر ان العريس عرض عليها ان يتم الزفاف فى يوم عيد ميلادها الموافق 27 من نفس الشهر نوفمبر الا انها طلبت منه تأجيله للاسبوع الاول من يناير حتي يتمكن أقاربهما من حضور حفل الزفاف وهم: خالاتها السيدة حنان طوقان والدة الملكة علياء وخالتها هالة هاشم حرم السفير السوري السابق الراحل عادل السباعي وخالها المهندس ربيع هاشم والذي سيحضر من أمريكا لحضور حفل زفافها.  


نوفمبر كان هناك احتفال اخر ينتظر الفنان خالد الصاوى حيث اعلن عن خطبته على الجميلة لبنى ـ من خارج الوسط الفنى ـ ولفتت الانظار نحوها فى العرض الخاص للفيلم ووجودها بجواره اثناء قيامه بالادلاء بتصريحات صحفيه وفضائية عن الفيلم. 

نوفمبر احتفل الكاتب محمد صفاء عامر بعقد قران ابنه المهندس خالد على الآنسة إنجى كريمة دكتور مهندس ممدوح صادق وقد تولى صياغة العقد فضيلة مفتى الجمهورية الدكتور على جمعة بحضور المستشار محمود أبو الليل وزير العدل السابق والمستشار مقبل شاكر رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى السابق وعدد من رجال القضاء والفنانين منهم: صلاح السعدنى والمخرجان مجدى أبو عميرة وسامى محمد على. 

ديسمبر فاجأتنا دوللى شاهين باعلان زواجها فى بيروت من المخرج اللبنانى يخوس علوان الذى تعاونت معه فى كليبها الاخير (جديد علئ) وتم الزواج فى كنيسة الروم الملكيين وسط بيروت. 

غادة عبدالرازق تعلن عن خطبتها من محمد فودة واكد العروسين ان الزواج سيتم بعد انتهائها من ارتباطاتها الفنية واتفقا على قضاء شهر العسل باحدى دول اوربا. 

الفنان الكبير محمود حميدة بعقد قران ابنته ايمان التى تعمل بمجال الانتاج على المخرج والسيناريست الشاب احمد فوزى وتم عقد القران بمسجد عمرو بن العاص.

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الف الف مبروك 
يسلموووووووووووووو شمعة امل على المواضيع الحلوة وعقبال عندك وعند الكل

----------


## شمعة امل

> الف الف مبروك 
> يسلموووووووووووووو شمعة امل على المواضيع الحلوة وعقبال عندك وعند الكل


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييييييييي

----------


## شمعة امل

> مرسييييييييييي


يسلمووووووو على المرور

----------


## anoucha

> يسلمووووووو على المرور


مو يسلموا على الرد :Eh S(3):  :Eh S(3):

----------


## شمعة امل

> مو يسلموا على الرد


لا انا عندي مرور  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## anoucha

> لا انا عندي مرور


اي لكان صفي على جنب بدي حررلك مخالفة

----------


## شمعة امل

> اي لكان صفي على جنب بدي حررلك مخالفة


 :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## anoucha

يلا جيبي 1200 دينار احسن ما نفلقك

----------


## شمعة امل

> يلا جيبي 1200 دينار احسن ما نفلقك


هههههههههههههه فلقيني

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كمان شهرين كلهم بصيرو طلاق  :Eh S(3): 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]كمان شهرين كلهم بصيرو طلاق 
> [/align]


هههههههههههه

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الله يهنيهم وعقبال عند العزابية 
مشكورة على الخبر [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ميرفا يختي بعد إذنك الموضوع أعجبني كثير وحا أضيف اشياء جديدة بتخص نفس الموضوع ممكن

----------


## شمعة امل

> ميرفا يختي بعد إذنك الموضوع أعجبني كثير وحا أضيف اشياء جديدة بتخص نفس الموضوع ممكن


 
اكيد اكيد 
بهيك شي لا تحكيلي اعمل اللي بدك ياه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أوكي مرسي إلك من بكره بتنزل دفعه من هاي لأخبار 

 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## anoucha

مين تجوز هاي المرة؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> أوكي مرسي إلك من بكره بتنزل دفعه من هاي لأخبار


 
يسلموووووووووووو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مين تجوز هاي المرة؟




استني علي ساعة زمن بتعرفي كل إشي أوكي

----------


## anoucha

اوكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فى جريده الحقيقه الاماراتيه نشرت خبر خطوبة الفنان الوسيم احمد عز على 
الرقيقه اللى زى القمر ايمان العاصى و احمد بيقول عجبنى فى ايمان جمالها و 
رقيتها و برائتها و حترمها لنفسها و للفن اللى بتقدمه و ايمان قالت عجبنى 
فى احمد طبعا وسامته و جازبيته و شخصيته و رجولته وشهامه ابن البلد المصرى 
و كان فى حفل الخطوبه مجموعه من الفنانين منهم احمد السقا و احمد حلمى و 
منى زكى و غاده عادل و حاتم فهمى و حماقى وهند صبرى و نيكول سابا و المخرج 
عمرو عرفه و الكاتب وائل احسان و الفنان القدير حسن حسنى و عزت ابو عوف 
وزيزى البدراوى و مرفت امين وكان واضح على العروسين الفرحه اللى بتعبر عن 
حبهم الصارخ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعد 3 سنوات من الشائعات التى ترددت عن علاقاتة العاطفية قرر جان الاهلاوية عماد متعب اخيرا ان يرتبط بفتاة احلامة ايتن الشيخ التى كان دائما يرفض ذكر اسمها كلما سأل احد عن اسم الفتاة التى سيرتبط بها حيث كان يؤكد انها فتاة من خارج الوسط الفنى او حتى الوسط الرياضى وذللك بعد ان اتم الزج باسمة اكثر من مرة فى علاقة حب تجمعة مع احدى الفنانات 
ايتن هى ابنة يسرى الشيخ مدير مكتب رئيس مجلس الشعب و قد ارتبطت صداقة قوية مع متعب تحولت الى قصة حب توجت هذا الاسبوع باعلان الخطوبة فى حفل مميز بفندق الفورسيزونز 
حفل الخطوبة الذى حضرة اهل العروسين واصدقاءهما المقربون فقط كان من المنتظر ان يقام منذ شهرين و تحديدا مع نهاية مباريات متعب مع السعودية و انتهاء ايتن من امتحانتها فى احدى الجامعات الخاصة لكن اصابة متعب وعدم قدرتة على التخلى عن العكاز كانت السبب فى تأجيل الخطوبة الى الاسبوع الحالى حيث اصبح متعب قادرا على الحركة بشكل طبيعى متعب بدا سعيدا للغاية فى حفل الخطوبة و حرص على الرقص مع ايتن لفترة طويلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حرص الفنان نور الشريف على إحاطة حفل خطوبة كريمته الفنانه"مى" إلى الفنان والمذيع عمرو يوسف بالسرية والابتعاد عن كاميرات الصحف، ظهر ذلك بوضوح عندما انزعج بشدة من وجود الزميل المصور الصحفى الشهير"محمد صبحى" خلال الحفل الذى أقامه بفيلته بمدينة الشيخ زايد. 

حيث قام على الفور بخطف الكاميرا منه والحصول على كارت الذاكرة قائلا له "أنا مش عايز صحافة علشان الجرايد مافيش وراها غير الإثارة" كما تردد أن السبب الرئيسى هو حرصه على عدم نشر أى صور للفنانة المعتزلة نورا - خالة العروس – وأنه لا يريد إظهار أى صور لأسرة العريس والدليل على ذلك أنه قام بالاتفاق مع أحد المصورين المشهورين ويعمل كمعد بقناة art ليقوم بتصوير الحفل ونشر الصور التى يقوم نور باختيارها بنفسه والتى خلت بالفعل من صور أسرة العريس وأظهر خلالها بأن العلاقة بينه وبين "بوسى" والدة العروس سمن على عسل كما فى الصور التى وصلت لنا بهذه الطريقة والتى اختارها نور بعناية، بينما ردد البعض أن السبب فى ذلك هو أن نور لا يريد أن تكتب الصحافة عن الفيلات الثلاثة التى ضمها كفيلا واحدة ضخمة لتجنب المقارنة بينه وبين ثراء "الدالى" الذى يجسد شخصيته، لذا لازمت سلة البخور العروسين طوال الحفل خوفا من الحسد.. عموما من حق أى فرد أن يحتفل بطريقته، لكن لابد أن يتذكر الفنان نور الشريف أن الإثارة لا توجد فى الصحف فقط، بل فى الأدوار التى يقدمها، خاصة فى بداية حياته الفنية التى اكتسب منها شهرته فيما بعد. 

حرص على حضور الحفل محمود عبد العزيز وحرمه بوسى شلبى وإلهام شاهين وصلاح عبد الله وأحمد رزق وحرمه ومحمود عبد المغنى وحسن الرداد ودينا فؤاد ونسرين إمام والمذيعة رانيا الفار.. إلى جانب العديد من أصدقاء العروسين الذين شاركوهما وصلات الرقص على أغانى الـdj هشام صبرة.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هل تدفع المطربة مي كساب ثمن فسخ خطوبة الفنانة مي عزالدين من لاعب الكرة محمد زيدان..؟ سؤال ملح استطاع أن يفرض نفسه بقوة على ساحة المشهد الفني طوال الأيام الماضية عقب إعلان كلا الطرفين مي وزيدان عن انفصالهما رسميا بعدما ترددت شائعات قوية عن أن مي كساب تقف وراء إفساد الخطبة بدافع الغيرة. 
أما أغرب ما قيل في هذا الشأن فهو تورط مي كساب ودورها في إفساد الخطبة، وترجع وقع تلك الشائعات إلى عام ونصف تقريباً حيث تردد وجود علاقة عاطفية تجمع بين مي كساب ومحمد زيدان، وبالفعل انتشرت لهما عدة صور على أغلفة المجلات وقتها تسرب الخبر لأكثر من صحيفة ومجلة مصحوباً بتوزيع صور تجمعهما سوياً في أكثر من مكان وهو ما جعل اللاعب في النهاية يستمع لأصدقائه الذين نصحوه أكثر من مرة بالابتعاد عنها . 
وعلي الرغم من التصريحات التي أدلى بها زيدان وأرجع فيه سبب تألقه مع فريقه الألماني بروسيادورتموند وإحرازه هدف فريقه إلى حالة الاستقرار النفسي التي يعيشها بعد عودته إلى حبه الاول مشيراً إلى أنه سيبيع فيلته لكي يشتري شقه ليعيش فيها مع صديقته الدنماركية التي ارتبط بقصة حب معها منذ 3 سنوات عندما لعب لأحد الفرق الدنماركية وحصل علي جنسيتها إلا أنه يبقي للقصة فصولاً دراماتيكية أخرى ستكشفها الأيام المقبلة

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمو كتير

----------


## d.beckham

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## d.beckham

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ايمي الاهلاوية

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :7f21b6bbef:  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير

----------

